# Looking for a Fly Rod and reel



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im looking to buy a used fly rod and reel combo for steelhead fishing. My price range would be $200 or less since i dont really have much experience. If anyone has anything please let me know, Thanks.


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Look at Cabela's. A few years ago I bought their Genesis fly rod package and use it for trout and steelhead. It is only a 6Wt but they have heavier and only about $150 for the the complete package.

Keith R.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

for that price you can get a new rod and reel combo. check out cabelas or www.flyshopcloseouts.com for some nice combos you can even get some with line and backing on flyshopcloseouts. got my tfo pro from there and its great.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

we just got a fenwick rod and reel combo on sale for $139. great combo


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

There is an older Fly shop in Parma Hts.. Anglers Mail.. George is the owners name.. 

for about 169 to 189.. He has 10 ft 7 and 8 weight Fly rods from Reddington ready for you to fish...

and Than head oout over the ErieOufitters and Craig has all the top flies and egg patterens and floats ready to roll...

Frank


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info i will definitely check it out!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

screw cabelas. 

last I was there ther Redington combo at Anglersmail was $120. but George will give you a casting lesson. he's a great dude.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone used the redington crosswater combo, it looks like a really good buy i was just wondering how good the reel was since its made of graphite i wasnt sure if it would be good enough for steelhead or if i should buy one made out of aluminum?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

my buddy bought the redington 8wt outfit ur talking about. the reel is ok, has a disc drag so you will be fine. the only thing I would change immediately is the fishing line, it's horrible. other than that it's a great outfit. as you progress you will feel what suits you. cheers


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I've fished my redington crosswater for steel but never caught any. lack of angler skill rather than rod shortcomings. That reel's fine. Just throw an orvis clearwater line on there or something and you should be good to go.


----------



## banshe2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a crosswater and used it for steel. Ok at best. In my opinion, if you have a few more bucks to spend, buy the best you can afford. if you don't like it, you can always sell it and get your money back. Good gear seems to hold some value. Get on EBAY and do a little searching. you can find a good deal. I bought an Orvis LA a few year ago for less than 100 bucks and it was brand new. Last year I picked up a St. Croix Legend ultra with a matching St. Croix reel for less than 200.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I got the redington combo last year and it works great. I just started last year, so my opinion probably doesn't carry too much weight, but it has done its job. I have caught plenty of big steelhead with it. I haven't even changed the line, but I posted a thread exactly like yours last year and everyone said that the line is garbage. I probably will before the season starts to see what a better line is like.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone, I bought the redington combo over at anglers mail for 120 with everything. I think it will be a good first fly outfit for me and maybe next year if i like it enough i may upgrade to something a little more pricey. Again thanks for the help, Chad


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

RStock521 said:


> I got the redington combo last year and it works great. I just started last year, so my opinion probably doesn't carry too much weight, but it has done its job. I have caught plenty of big steelhead with it. I haven't even changed the line, but I posted a thread exactly like yours last year and everyone said that the line is garbage. I probably will before the season starts to see what a better line is like.


You're gonna be BLOWN AWAY. Trust me  it's awesome.

I fished my redington so hard that I wore the chrome out of the guides though, so...  I got my money's worth


----------



## Paul W (Apr 12, 2009)

For that price there aren't a whole lot of good new options. I would go on ebay and look for a Redington CD or RISE reel. Both are good and not expensive. For a rod, find a used Redington RS4, CPS, a Temple Fork Professional, or one of the new Ross Essence rods!

Paul W


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

i picked up a teton tioga magnum, new, on ebay for a tad over 100.00. still in box. i matched mine with a 9.6 foot 7wt redfly. had a bought a two pc. instead of a four, it would have cost me 200 for the outfit, not including the line.


----------

